# Problema webcam Driver gspca

## Pes88

Ciao Sto cercando in tutti i modi di far riconoscere la webcam integrata del mio pc, o meglio di riuscire ad acquisisre uno stream video, perchè la web cam il kernel la vede !!! Ma ottengo sempre lo stessso errore, non trova il supporto overlay attivo, ho provato sia camorama sia cheese... Come posso fare ad attivarlo coretamente????  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Per prima cosa posto il modello della mia webcam e i relativi moduli che ho caricato: 

```

sudo lsusb 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. Video Camera Controller

```

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ieee80211_crypt_tkip    16000  2 

gspca_m5602            74508  0 

snd_hda_intel         371988  0 

gspca_main             26240  1 gspca_m5602

fglrx                1810764  27 

videodev               35968  1 gspca_main

sdhci_pci              14592  0 

ipw2200               152264  0 

sdhci                  21636  1 sdhci_pci

skge                   42640  0 

v4l1_compat            19588  1 videodev

snd_hwdep              14212  1 snd_hda_intel

```

In dev viene creato il device video0 che credo funzioni corretamente in quanto, facendo un cat si vede che i dati arrivano dalla periferica.... 

per attivare gli overlay ho aggiunto le seguenti opzioni alla sezione dellascheda video :

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:3:0:0"

        Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

        Option "Xvideo"      "true"

EndSection

```

Infatti se lancio xawtv ottengo : 

```

sudo xawtv -hwscan

This is xawtv-3.95, running on Linux/i686 (2.6.28-gentoo-r5)

looking for available devices

port 131-131

    type : Xvideo, image scaler

    name : ATI Radeon Video Overlay

/dev/video0: OK                         [ -device /dev/video0 ]

    type : v4l2

    name : USB2.0 Camera

    flags:  capture  

```

Invece se provo a vedere il video della video camera mi da questi errori : 

```

This is xawtv-3.95, running on Linux/i686 (2.6.28-gentoo-r5)

WARNING: v4l-conf is compiled without DGA support.

/dev/video0 [v4l2]: no overlay support

v4l-conf had some trouble, trying to continue anyway

Warning: Cannot convert string "7x13bold" to type FontStruct

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-ledfixed-medium-r-*--39-*-*-*-c-*-*-*" to type FontStruct

```

Per completare posto anche i messagi di errore di cheese 

```

** (cheese:10446): WARNING **: could not generate thumbnail for /root/.gnome2/cheese/media/2009-06-06-235923.ogv (video/ogg)

** (cheese:10446): CRITICAL **: gst_x_overlay_set_xwindow_id: assertion `overlay != NULL' failed

** (cheese:10446): CRITICAL **: gst_x_overlay_set_xwindow_id: assertion `overlay != NULL' failed

```

----------

## Peach

curiosità: che kernel stai usando e che versione di V4L stai usando?

----------

## Pes88

il kernel  è 2.6.28-gentoo-r5, la versione credo sia la due....

----------

## djinnZ

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> gspca_m5602            74508  0 
> ...

 Non garantisco nulla perché ho solo dato uno sguardo veloce (come quasi ex utente linux sono diventato piuttosto sciatto) ma mi pare che stai usando gspca2 ed il driver è altamente instabile (ovvero non funziona una cippa beneamata), pare che hanno iniziato a pasticciarci ma si è arenato (ovvero non ne fregava niente a nessuno). Prova secondo queste istruzioni che ho trovato

```
cd /usr/src

svn co https://syntekdriver.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/syntekdriver syntekdriver

cd syntekdriver/trunk/driver/

make -f Makefile.standalone clean

make -f Makefile.standalone (ignore os Warnings)

ou

make -f Makefile.standalone driver

cp stk11xx.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/media/video

update-modules

modprobe videodev

modprobe v4l1-compat

```

poi lanci 

```
modprobe stk11xx
```

casomai con i parametri 

```
hflip=0 vflip=1
```

o le possibili variazioni sul tema.

La prossima volta, prima di postare dopo una frustrante ricerca per il tuo portatile o la tua webcam, prova a cercare direttamente l'hardware id su google (mi è bastato cercare 0402:5602 ed il secondo risultato portava alle istruzioni), non è un rimbrotto ti so solo consigliando di "volerti bene" ovviamente.  :Wink: 

Se poi vuoi farti del male (da buon gentooista) studia come si fanno gli ebuild e fanne uno (che poi lo sottoponi ai devel ed i tempi per risoluzione dei bug ultimamente sono diventati biblici è un'altra questione).

----------

## Slayer86

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> il kernel  è 2.6.28-gentoo-r5, la versione credo sia la due....

 

Il driver che io sappia è un continuo sviluppo... infatti la nostra (aimè anche io ho un notebok con sta web cam...) webcam è stata supportata da un paio di release di kernel... il mio problema è che dopo aver compilato il modulo quando provo a vedere dalla selezione sistemi multimediali di gnome... la webcam cattura uina schermata.... con i colori tutti sfasati e sottosopra... però almeno qualche cosa fa...

da cheese però non funzia... secondo me è questione di aspettare un altro paio di kernel e vedere se la situazione migliora!

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> modprobe stk11xx
> 
> 

 

Ho provato a compilare, il driver che mi avete indicato ,ma non sono neanche riuscito a compilarlo, per via del make file. Pero io credo che il moduo corretto sia questo

```

gspca_m5602            74508  0 

```

perchè il device viene creato corretamente, e come dicevo prima se faccio cat del file /dev/video0 si vede che sta acquisendo dati, poi è anche il driver che viene riconosciuto in automatico da ubuntu! Anche io sono riuscito ad ottenere un immagine in bianco e nero capovolta con camorama.... Ma io non credo che sia un problema di driver, perchè ogni volta a me mi da errore di overlay, quindi credo che sia qualche problema di configurazione che non riesco a capire....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> l mio problema è che dopo aver compilato il modulo quando provo a vedere dalla selezione sistemi multimediali di gnome...
> 
> 

 

prova ad usare  xawt, a me è servito per capire i problemi che avevo e ti dice se il device è riconosciuto corretamente!

----------

## Slayer86

Allora posso confermarti che il modulo corretto è quello che sti usando, è stato introdotto nel kernel con la versione 2.6.28, quindi è un modulo abbastanza giovane... io ho fatto delle prove con il kernel 2.6.29, ti posto i risultati che sono identici ai tuoi!

```
michele@michele ~ $ sudo xawtv -hwscan 

This is xawtv-3.95, running on Linux/i686 (2.6.29-gentoo-r5)

looking for available devices

/dev/video0: OK                         [ -device /dev/video0 ]

    type : v4l2

    name : USB2.0 Camera

    flags:  capture  
```

```
michele@michele ~ $ sudo xawtv

This is xawtv-3.95, running on Linux/i686 (2.6.29-gentoo-r5)

WARNING: v4l-conf is compiled without DGA support.

/dev/video0 [v4l2]: no overlay support

v4l-conf had some trouble, trying to continue anyway

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-ledfixed-medium-r-*--39-*-*-*-c-*-*-*" to type FontStruct

```

```
michele@michele ~ $ sudo v4l-info

### v4l2 device info [/dev/video0] ###

general info

    VIDIOC_QUERYCAP

   driver                  : "ALi m5602"

   card                    : "USB2.0 Camera"

   bus_info                : "0000:00:1d.7"

   version                 : 2.4.0

   capabilities            : 0x5000001 [VIDEO_CAPTURE,READWRITE,STREAMING]

standards

inputs

    VIDIOC_ENUMINPUT(0)

   index                   : 0

   name                    : "ALi m5602"

   type                    : CAMERA

   audioset                : 0

   tuner                   : 0

   std                     : 0x0 []

   status                  : 0x0 []

video capture

    VIDIOC_ENUM_FMT(0,VIDEO_CAPTURE)

   index                   : 0

   type                    : VIDEO_CAPTURE

   flags                   : 0

   description             : "BA81"

   pixelformat             : 0x31384142 [BA81]

    VIDIOC_G_FMT(VIDEO_CAPTURE)

   type                    : VIDEO_CAPTURE

   fmt.pix.width           : 352

   fmt.pix.height          : 288

   fmt.pix.pixelformat     : 0x31384142 [BA81]

   fmt.pix.field           : NONE

   fmt.pix.bytesperline    : 352

   fmt.pix.sizeimage       : 101376

   fmt.pix.colorspace      : SRGB

   fmt.pix.priv            : 0

controls

### video4linux device info [/dev/video0] ###

general info

    VIDIOCGCAP

   name                    : "USB2.0 Camera"

   type                    : 0x1 [CAPTURE]

   channels                : 1

   audios                  : 0

   maxwidth                : 640

   maxheight               : 480

   minwidth                : 48

   minheight               : 32

channels

    VIDIOCGCHAN(0)

   channel                 : 0

   name                    : "ALi m5602"

   tuners                  : 0

   flags                   : 0x0 []

   type                    : CAMERA

   norm                    : 0

tuner

ioctl VIDIOCGTUNER: Invalid argument

audio

    VIDIOCGAUDIO

   audio                   : 0

   volume                  : 0

   bass                    : 0

   treble                  : 0

picture

    VIDIOCGPICT

   brightness              : 0

   hue                     : 0

   colour                  : 0

   contrast                : 0

   whiteness               : 0

   depth                   : 8

   palette                 : unknown

buffer

ioctl VIDIOCGFBUF: Invalid argument

window

    VIDIOCGWIN

   x                       : 0

   y                       : 0

   width                   : 352

   height                  : 288

   chromakey               : 0

   flags                   : 0

```

```
michele@michele ~ $ sudo v4l-conf 

v4l-conf: using X11 display :0.0

WARNING: v4l-conf is compiled without DGA support.

mode: 1280x800, depth=24, bpp=32, bpl=5120, base=unknown

/dev/video0 [v4l2]: no overlay support

```

devo dire che mi scoccia un pochino però evidentemetne ancora il driver è giovane e deve essere sviluppato però sono felice che qualche cosa si stia muovendo...

Non rimane che provare con versioni più nuove del kernel... io pensa utilizzo stabilmente la 2.6.26 perchè con versioni più nuove non riesco a connettermi con il mio modem 56k... cmq appena ho la possibilità proverò la 2.6.30 e ti farò sapere... intanto potresti fare delle prove tu se hai tempo/voglia!!!

----------

## Pes88

Io uso stabilmente il kernel 28 per un problema analogo al tuo, credo che la mia scheda grafica non è piu suportata dalla versione 29, prima avevo arch e non riuscivo ad usare i driver ufficiali con l'accellerazione grafica con quel kernel ... 

Pero non riconoscere la web cam  mi da molto fastido perchè è una delle ultime cose che mi manca da riconoscere, e credo che appena mi libero degli esami dell'università mi rimetto un po a fare prove, e cerchero in qualche modo di risolvere!   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## Slayer86

ma che scheda grafica hai se posso chiedere...

Cmq se migliora qualche cosa con nuove release o se riesci a trovre qualche soluzine posta qui... 

Io penso che la via sia il modulo del kernel... e non i vari driver che trovi in giro...

alla fine è tutta roba molto vecchia quella che si trova da compilare... i driver del kernel sono abbastanza nuovi invece...

----------

## Pes88

Se riesco a fare qualcosa posto qui tranquillo!! 

La mia scheda è una Mobility readon X700 128 Mb!

----------

## Slayer86

Allora non ha senso dire che il kernel non supporta più la tua skeda...

Piuttosto sono i driver ufficiali ati che non la supportano più e devi passare ai driver open (che sto usando pure io) sono deficitari per quanto riguarda alcune funzionalità del 3d ma devo dire che per integrazione con kernel e xorg i driver open sono migliori... poi oltre a dare un supporto pressoche perfetto per il compositing stanno migliorando sensibilmente... ti linko la pagina che riassume le funzionalità implementate nei driver qui per la tua scheda devi fare riferimento alla famiglia r400...

Andiamo incontro a problemi simili visto stessa webcam e scheda ati... spero di poterti essere utile e che tu possa esserlo per me!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pes88

Grazie mille! 

Mi sei stato di grande aiuto, spero di potermi sdebitare al piu presto.... 

 :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Slayer86

Riporto up la discussione!

Allora ho fatto un po di cambiamenti ho messo l'ultimo kernel stabile il 2.6.30-r6... ora la webcam funziona in banco e nero con xsane!!!

Prima sono quasi sicuro che non funzionasse... tuttavia ci sono ancora una marea di problemi!

Allora per giungere a questo punto ho aggiunto al make.conf le USE v4l e vl2 ho pure compilato xorg-server con il supporto a v4l, non so se serve come cosa aspetto consigli a riguardo...

la webcam funziona solo in bianco e nero (a colori non va...), è accessibile solo da utente root (non capisco perchè sono nel gruppo video...), non viene riconosciuta da nessun programma a parte xsane... ne cheese ne i vari tool tipo xawtv funzionano hanno gli stessi prob descritti nei post precedenti... aspetto fiducioso di compilare il nuovo kernel 2.6.31...

----------

## fbcyborg

Salve, 

a me succede la stessa identica cosa, con la piccola differenza però, che la webcam funziona già.

Il mio intento è quello di far funzionare una scheda di acquisizione:

```
05:00.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)

05:00.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port] (rev 05)

```

Quindi ho provato a testarla con xawtv, ma ecco cosa sputa fuori, oltre ad una schermata nera in entrambi i casi:

```
xawtv -device /dev/video1

This is xawtv-3.95, running on Linux/x86_64 (2.6.33-gentoo-r2)

WARNING: v4l-conf is compiled without DGA support.            

/dev/video1 [v4l2]: no overlay support                        

v4l-conf had some trouble, trying to continue anyway          

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-ledfixed-medium-r-*--39-*-*-*-c-*-*-*" to type FontStruct

ioctl: VIDIOC_G_STD(std=0x7ff2856e836a [PAL_B1,PAL_H,PAL_D,PAL_D1,PAL_M,PAL_N,?,SECAM_D,SECAM_G,SECAM_H,SECAM_K1,SECAM_L,ATSC_16_VSB,(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)]): Invalid argument                      

ioctl: VIDIOC_S_STD(std=0x0 []): Invalid argument

[...]
```

e

```
xawtv -device /dev/video0

This is xawtv-3.95, running on Linux/x86_64 (2.6.33-gentoo-r2)

WARNING: v4l-conf is compiled without DGA support.

/dev/video0 [v4l2]: no overlay support

v4l-conf had some trouble, trying to continue anyway

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-ledfixed-medium-r-*--39-*-*-*-c-*-*-*" to type FontStruct
```

```
xawtv -hwscan

This is xawtv-3.95, running on Linux/x86_64 (2.6.33-gentoo-r2)

looking for available devices

port 310-341

    type : Xvideo, image scaler

    name : NV17 Video Texture

/dev/video0: OK                         [ -device /dev/video0 ]

    type : v4l2

    name : KWorld DVB-S 100

    flags:  capture tuner

/dev/video1: OK                         [ -device /dev/video1 ]

    type : v4l2

    name : USB2.0 Camera

    flags:  capture

```

Da notare che /dev/video0 è sia una scheda TV DVB-S che un a scheda di acquisizione analogica. E non capisco se viene rilevata anche come tale. Come scheda SAT funziona benissimo.

----------

